# Samsung Galaxy S2 & External SD card prob



## dave.23 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi I want to download a file from the net with utorrenet to my external sd card but it will only try to save to internal sd, how can i set the phone to allow downloads to the external sd?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

We do not assist with P2P/Torrent programs, therefore I must close this thread.

Forum rules: http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------

